# Can I show my Tonkinese



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I bought him as a pet but had thought maybe I would show him but I wasn't sure.

By looking at his pedigree I am not sure if he is far enough down the lines to show.
Can anyone give me some advice.

Parents

1) Sire - Lilac Tonkinese 74C
1) Dam - Brown Tonkinese 74

Grandparents of Sire

2) Sire - Lilac Tonkinese 74C
2) Dam - 74 ptv

Grandparents of Dam

2) Sire - Seal Siamese - 24
2) Dam- Brown Burmese - 27

Great Grandparents of Sire (fathers line)

3) Sire - Red Tonkinese - 74d
3) Dam - Lilac Tortie Tonkinese 74j

Great Grandparents of Dam (fathers line)

3) Sire - Cream Tonkinese - 74f
3) Dam - 74nt

Great Great Grandparents of Sire (fathers line)

4) All Tonkinese

Great Grandparents of Sire (mothers line)

3) Sire - Seal Siamese 24
3) Dam - Chocolate Siamese 24b

Great Grandparents of Dam (mothers line)

3) Sire - Blue Burmese 27a
3) Dam - Lilac Burmese 27c

Great Greatgrandparents of Dam (mothers line)

4) from grandfather & great grandfather great great grandparents all Siamese
4) from grandmother & great grandmother gg grandparents are all burmese


I know it is a bit of a mess but I couldn't write it any neater.

There are several champions in the line.

Sire of my boy is a champion - which led me to think it would be ok to show him but then after reading further the fathers line is mostly Tonkinese (although I do not know what 74 ptv or 74 nt are)

Any info would be helpful.

Many thanks

Toby (Tonkinese) & Darwins ( Silver Spotted Bengal) mummy xxx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Sorry, I don't know anything about the Tonkinese*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ask the Breeder? the cat needs to conform to the standard of points for tonks. Think your best bet is to ask the breeder.


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I have just emailed her this morning as I do not have the GCCF slip as she was with holding it until he was neutered.


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yea, it's common practice with many breeders. If your cat is show quality, she should still give you the details you need for showing. I like to think i'm there 24/7 for any of my kitten owners.*


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi

Have a look on this site http://www.tonkinese.info/ scroll down to Official Guides and Policies Etc, and then select (A guide to understanding the registration policy) it gives details in there if a cat is showable or not, although it looks fairly complicated


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I did and got confused which is why I asked here.

Still haven't heard back from the breeder yet.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Looking at the breed numbers on the same site - 74nt is a caramel tabby tonkinese coat pattern, and 74ptv is a caramel tortie tabby variant with a pointed coat pattern.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sorry, I don't know anything about the Tonkinese*


Me either


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Just had this reply back from breeder and I am a little confused.

Will have to wait for the registrations to come back to find out whether or not he can be shown because you shouldnt really be able to but so far on other litters its been ok, I dont think the Gccf have noticed.

I would also like to see him just to check his bite,tail and bits and bobs as it is my prefix so want to make sure every things ok.


What do you think?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hmmmm, not sure on that like. Don't like the bit saying "I dont think the Gccf have noticed" sounds a bit dodgy to me. She should know wether they are show quality or not or wether they are accepted!!*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> what 74 ptv or 74 nt are)


*74 ptv is Caramel Tortie Varient

74 nt is Caramel tabby

You can show in FIFe as unrecognised Breed.*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I know, this is what worries me.

I have it on my contract that he is sold as a pet and as having show potential so surely she cannot put that if he is ineligable?

I hadn't decided if we were definately going to show him but I would like the option to make that decision myself especially after what he cost me!!!


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Hi There!
Sorry I haven't replied to any of your posts but I know nothing about showing but could we please see a pic of the cat because I'm super nosy!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

How do I add a photo?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Use imageshack or someone else will maybe tell you an easier way


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here is a picture of Toby


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow!!!

Pleased I asked - what a stunner - and those eyes!!!

Amazing - not surprised you want to show him


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Beautiful cat

I've been talking to a breeder friend who runs one of the cat clubs about your breed. It does seem a bit dodgy what has been said. 
They are recognised in GCCF, but only if the line is right and by the sounds of what she's saying it is'nt. If she sold as pet only, she could stop you from showing, but if you have it writing that you can show, then there's not much she can do. If there's something dodgy going on or you're concerned, you have the right to contact the GCCF and speak to them, they will put you rightHope that helps a bit.*


----------

